# Probleme bei der Installation von typo3

## BartMarley

Hi

ich muss mich beruflich etwas mit Typo3 beschäftigen und wollte das nun local auf meinen Gentoo rechner zuhause installieren.

Leider komme ich nicht weiter bzw weiß nciht wie ich das anstellen kann/soll.

ein eix typo3 zeigt mir folgendes:

```
eix typo3

* net-www/typo3 [1]

     Available versions:

        (0)     ~3.5.0

        (3.6.0_rc1)     ~3.6.0_rc1

        {dummy freesite quickstart testsite}

     Homepage:            http://www.typo3.com/  http://typo3.org/

     Description:         TYPO3 is a free Open Source content management system for enterprise purposes on the web and in intranets.

* net-www/typo3_dummy [1]

     Available versions:  3.6.1 3.6.2 3.7.0 3.8.0 3.8.1 4.0 **4.1.3

* net-www/typo3_quickstart [1]

     Available versions:  3.6.1 3.6.2 3.7.0 3.8.0 3.8.1

     Homepage:            http://www.typo3.com/  http://typo3.org/

     Description:         TYPO3 is a free Open Source content management system for enterprise purposes on the web and in intranets.

* net-www/typo3_src [1]

     Available versions:  3.6.1 3.6.2 3.7.0 3.8.0_beta1 3.8.0_beta2 3.8.0_beta2-r1 3.8.0_rc1 3.8.0 3.8.1 4.0 **4.1.3

* net-www/typo3_testsite [1]

     Available versions:  3.6.1 3.6.2 3.7.0 3.8.0 3.8.1

     Homepage:            http://www.typo3.com/  http://typo3.org/

     Description:         TYPO3 is a free Open Source content management system for enterprise purposes on the web and in intranets.

[1] /usr/local/portage

Found 5 matches.

```

ein emerge -av typo3 bringt mir folgenden fehler:

```
emerge -va typo3

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies /!!! Manifest file not found: '/usr/local/portage/net-www/typo3/Manifest'

!!! Manifest file not found: '/usr/local/portage/net-www/typo3/Manifest'

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "net-www/typo3" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- net-www/typo3-3.6.0_rc1 (masked by: corruption)

- net-www/typo3-3.5.0 (masked by: corruption)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

Im handbuch habe ich geschaut aber auch dort nichts brauchbares gefunden was mir weitergeholfen hätte, ich wäre euch dankbar wenn ihr mir helfen würdet!

LG

Bart

----------

## misterjack

```
ebuild /usr/local/portage/net-www/typo3/typo3-3.6.0_rc1.ebuild digest
```

Das musst du mit allen Ebuilds machen. (Portage Overlay).

Da es sich um eine Webanwendung handelt, ist eine manuelle Installation einer Installation aus einem lokalen Overlay vorzuziehen meiner Meinung nach.

Wo hast du die Ebuilds her?

----------

## BartMarley

Hi

danke für die Antwort,

die ebuilds habe ich aus portage, abe rich denke du hast recht eine manuelle installation ist da wohl sinnvoller ich werde mich dahingehend mal belesen! Danke für den Tip!

Bart

----------

## misterjack

Ähm, warum kopierst du Ebuilds aus dem Portage Tree in deinen lokalen?

----------

## BartMarley

Hmm ja war mein Fehler...

nungut also ich versuche es nun manuell zu installieren, soweit sogut, also ladce ich mit typo3 von der seite und führe als root die build.sh aus

er fängt an daten zu laden und zu compilieren und bricht dann leider einfach ab vielleicht hat schonmal jemand den fehler gehabt und hat eine idee wa sich da machen kann?

also er bricht ab bei 

snip 

--------

```
../../libtool --silent --mode=link gcc -static -L/usr/local/typo3/lib  -DPACKAGE_NAME=\"\" -DPACKAGE_TARNAME=\"\" -DPACKAGE_VERSION=\"\" -DPACKAGE_STRING=\"\" -DPACKAGE_BUGREPORT=\"\" -DSTDC_HEADERS=1 -DHAVE_SYS_TYPES_H=1 -DHAVE_SYS_STAT_H=1 -DHAVE_STDLIB_H=1 -DHAVE_STRING_H=1 -DHAVE_MEMORY_H=1 -DHAVE_STRINGS_H=1 -DHAVE_INTTYPES_H=1 -DHAVE_STDINT_H=1 -DHAVE_UNISTD_H=1 -DHAVE_DLFCN_H=1  -g -O2  -D__NO_CTYPE  -DPDF_PLATFORM=\""Linux"\" -I../../libs/pdflib -o text2pdf text2pdf.c getopt.c ../../libs/pdflib/libpdf.la -L/usr/local/typo3/lib -lm

make[2]: Leaving directory `/typo3install/pdflib-5.0.4p1/progs/pdflib'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/typo3install/pdflib-5.0.4p1/progs'

make[1]: Entering directory `/typo3install/pdflib-5.0.4p1/libs'

make[2]: Entering directory `/typo3install/pdflib-5.0.4p1/libs/pdcore'

make[2]: Für das Ziel »install« ist nichts zu tun.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/typo3install/pdflib-5.0.4p1/libs/pdcore'

make[2]: Entering directory `/typo3install/pdflib-5.0.4p1/libs/flate'

make[2]: Für das Ziel »install« ist nichts zu tun.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/typo3install/pdflib-5.0.4p1/libs/flate'

make[2]: Entering directory `/typo3install/pdflib-5.0.4p1/libs/png'

make[2]: Für das Ziel »install« ist nichts zu tun.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/typo3install/pdflib-5.0.4p1/libs/png'

make[2]: Entering directory `/typo3install/pdflib-5.0.4p1/libs/tiff'

make[2]: Für das Ziel »install« ist nichts zu tun.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/typo3install/pdflib-5.0.4p1/libs/tiff'

make[2]: Entering directory `/typo3install/pdflib-5.0.4p1/libs/pdflib'

if test ! -d /usr/local/typo3/lib ; then        \

            mkdir -p /usr/local/typo3/lib;              \

            chmod 755 /usr/local/typo3/lib;     \

        fi

if test ! -d /usr/local/typo3/include ; then    \

            mkdir -p /usr/local/typo3/include;          \

            chmod 755 /usr/local/typo3/include;         \

        fi

../../config/install-sh -c -m 644 pdflib.h /usr/local/typo3/include

../../libtool --silent ../../config/install-sh -c -m 644 libpdf.la /usr/local/typo3/lib;

make[2]: Leaving directory `/typo3install/pdflib-5.0.4p1/libs/pdflib'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/typo3install/pdflib-5.0.4p1/libs'

make[1]: Entering directory `/typo3install/pdflib-5.0.4p1/bind'

make[2]: Entering directory `/typo3install/pdflib-5.0.4p1/bind/pdflib'

make[3]: Entering directory `/typo3install/pdflib-5.0.4p1/bind/pdflib/c'

make[3]: Für das Ziel »install« ist nichts zu tun.

make[3]: Leaving directory `/typo3install/pdflib-5.0.4p1/bind/pdflib/c'

make[3]: Entering directory `/typo3install/pdflib-5.0.4p1/bind/pdflib/perl'

../../../libtool --silent --mode=install \

                ../../../config/install-sh -c -m 644 pdflib_pl.la /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux

../../../config/install-sh -c -m 644 pdflib_pl.pm /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux

make[3]: Leaving directory `/typo3install/pdflib-5.0.4p1/bind/pdflib/perl'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/typo3install/pdflib-5.0.4p1/bind/pdflib'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/typo3install/pdflib-5.0.4p1/bind'

make[1]: Entering directory `/typo3install/pdflib-5.0.4p1/progs'

make[2]: Entering directory `/typo3install/pdflib-5.0.4p1/progs/pdflib'

make[2]: Für das Ziel »install« ist nichts zu tun.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/typo3install/pdflib-5.0.4p1/progs/pdflib'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/typo3install/pdflib-5.0.4p1/progs'

./config/install-sh -c pdflib-config /usr/local/typo3/bin

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Building final version of APACHE

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

checking for chosen layout... Apache

checking for working mkdir -p... yes

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking target system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

Configuring Apache Portable Runtime library ...

checking for APR... yes

  setting CC to "i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc"

  setting CPP to "i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E"

  setting CFLAGS to "  -g -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -pthread"

  setting CPPFLAGS to " -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -DAPR_POOL_DEBUG=31 -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE"

Configuring Apache Portable Runtime Utility library...

checking for APR-util... yes

  adding "-L/usr/lib" to LDFLAGS

  adding "-rdynamic" to LDFLAGS

  adding "-L/usr/lib/mysql" to LDFLAGS

  adding "-lmysqlclient_r" to LDFLAGS

  adding "-lz" to LDFLAGS

  adding "-lpthread" to LDFLAGS

  adding "-lcrypt" to LDFLAGS

  adding "-lnsl" to LDFLAGS

  adding "-lm" to LDFLAGS

  adding "-lssl" to LDFLAGS

  adding "-lcrypto" to LDFLAGS

checking for gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

```

die config.log sieht so aus:

```

cat config.log

This file contains any messages produced by compilers while

running configure, to aid debugging if configure makes a mistake.

It was created by configure, which was

generated by GNU Autoconf 2.60.  Invocation command line was

  $ ./configure --prefix=/usr/local/typo3 --enable-so --enable-access=shared --enable-actions=shared --enable-cgi=shared --enable-include=shared --enable-rewrite=shared --enable-speling=shared

## --------- ##

## Platform. ##

## --------- ##

hostname = localhost

uname -m = i686

uname -r = 2.6.24-gentoo-r3

uname -s = Linux

uname -v = #7 PREEMPT Sun Mar 23 20:57:03 CET 2008

/usr/bin/uname -p = Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz

/bin/uname -X     = unknown

/bin/arch              = unknown

/usr/bin/arch -k       = unknown

/usr/convex/getsysinfo = unknown

/usr/bin/hostinfo      = unknown

/bin/machine           = unknown

/usr/bin/oslevel       = unknown

/bin/universe          = unknown

PATH: /sbin

PATH: /bin

PATH: /usr/sbin

PATH: /usr/bin

## ----------- ##

## Core tests. ##

## ----------- ##

configure:2266: checking for chosen layout

configure:2268: result: Apache

configure:3073: checking for working mkdir -p

configure:3089: result: yes

configure:3106: checking build system type

configure:3124: result: i686-pc-linux-gnu

configure:3146: checking host system type

configure:3161: result: i686-pc-linux-gnu

configure:3183: checking target system type

configure:3198: result: i686-pc-linux-gnu

configure:3270: checking for APR

configure:3352: result: yes

configure:3625: checking for APR-util

configure:3707: result: yes

configure:3953: checking for gcc

configure:3980: result: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

configure:4218: checking for C compiler version

configure:4225: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc --version >&5

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc (GCC) 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)

Copyright (C) 2006 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO

warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

configure:4228: $? = 0

configure:4235: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -v >&5

Using built-in specs.

Target: i686-pc-linux-gnu

Configured with: /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2/work/gcc-4.1.2/configure --prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2 --includedir=/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include --datadir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2 --mandir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/man --infodir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/info --with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include/g++-v4 --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --disable-altivec --enable-nls --without-included-gettext --with-system-zlib --disable-checking --disable-werror --enable-secureplt --disable-libunwind-exceptions --disable-multilib --enable-libmudflap --disable-libssp --disable-libgcj --with-arch=i686 --enable-languages=c,c++,treelang,fortran --enable-shared --enable-threads=posix --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-clocale=gnu

Thread model: posix

gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)

configure:4238: $? = 0

configure:4245: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -V >&5

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: '-V' option must have argument

configure:4248: $? = 1

configure:4271: checking for C compiler default output file name

configure:4298: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc   -g -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -pthread  -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -DAPR_POOL_DEBUG=31 -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -L/usr/local/typo3/lib -L/usr/lib -rdynamic -L/usr/lib/mysql -lmysqlclient_r -lz -lpthread -lcrypt -lnsl -lm -lssl -lcrypto conftest.c  >&5

conftest.c:11: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lmysqlclient_r

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

configure:4301: $? = 1

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

| #define PACKAGE_NAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION ""

| #define PACKAGE_STRING ""

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT ""

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

|

| int

| main ()

| {

|

|   ;

|   return 0;

| }

configure:4340: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

## ---------------- ##

## Cache variables. ##

## ---------------- ##

ac_cv_build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_env_CC_set=

ac_cv_env_CC_value=

ac_cv_env_CFLAGS_set=

ac_cv_env_CFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_CPPFLAGS_set=

ac_cv_env_CPPFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_CPP_set=

ac_cv_env_CPP_value=

ac_cv_env_LDFLAGS_set=set

ac_cv_env_LDFLAGS_value=-L/usr/local/typo3/lib

ac_cv_env_build_alias_set=

ac_cv_env_build_alias_value=

ac_cv_env_host_alias_set=

ac_cv_env_host_alias_value=

ac_cv_env_target_alias_set=

ac_cv_env_target_alias_value=

ac_cv_host=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_mkdir_p=yes

ac_cv_prog_ac_ct_CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

ac_cv_target=i686-pc-linux-gnu

## ----------------- ##

## Output variables. ##

## ----------------- ##

APACHECTL_ULIMIT=''

APR_BINDIR='/usr/bin'

APR_CONFIG='/usr/bin/apr-1-config'

APR_INCLUDEDIR='/usr/include/apr-1'

APR_VERSION='1.2.11'

APU_BINDIR='/usr/bin'

APU_CONFIG='/usr/bin/apu-1-config'

APU_INCLUDEDIR='/usr/include/apr-1'

APU_VERSION='1.2.10'

AP_BUILD_SRCLIB_DIRS=''

AP_CLEAN_SRCLIB_DIRS=''

AP_LIBS=''

AWK=''

BUILTIN_LIBS=''

CC='i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc'

CFLAGS='  -g -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -pthread'

CORE_IMPLIB=''

CORE_IMPLIB_FILE=''

CPP='i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E'

CPPFLAGS=' -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -DAPR_POOL_DEBUG=31 -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE'

CXX=''

CXXFLAGS=''

DEFS=''

DSO_MODULES=''

ECHO_C=''

ECHO_N='-n'

ECHO_T=''

EGREP=''

EXEEXT=''

EXTRA_CFLAGS=''

EXTRA_CPPFLAGS=''

EXTRA_CXXFLAGS=''

EXTRA_INCLUDES=''

EXTRA_LDFLAGS=''

EXTRA_LIBS=''

GREP=''

HTTPD_LDFLAGS=''

HTTPD_VERSION=''

INCLUDES=''

INSTALL=''

INSTALL_DSO=''

INSTALL_PROG_FLAGS=''

LDFLAGS='-L/usr/local/typo3/lib -L/usr/lib -rdynamic -L/usr/lib/mysql -lmysqlclient_r -lz -lpthread -lcrypt -lnsl -lm -lssl -lcrypto'

LIBOBJS=''

LIBS=''

LIBTOOL=''

LN_S=''

LTCFLAGS=''

LTFLAGS=''

LTLIBOBJS=''

LT_LDFLAGS=''

LYNX_PATH=''

MKDEP=''

MKINSTALLDIRS=''

MK_IMPLIB=''

MODULE_CLEANDIRS=''

MODULE_DIRS=''

MOD_ACTIONS_LDADD=''

MOD_ALIAS_LDADD=''

MOD_ASIS_LDADD=''

MOD_AUTHNZ_LDAP_LDADD=''

MOD_AUTHN_ALIAS_LDADD=''

MOD_AUTHN_ANON_LDADD=''

MOD_AUTHN_DBD_LDADD=''

MOD_AUTHN_DBM_LDADD=''

MOD_AUTHN_DEFAULT_LDADD=''

MOD_AUTHN_FILE_LDADD=''

MOD_AUTHZ_DBM_LDADD=''

MOD_AUTHZ_DEFAULT_LDADD=''

MOD_AUTHZ_GROUPFILE_LDADD=''

MOD_AUTHZ_HOST_LDADD=''

MOD_AUTHZ_OWNER_LDADD=''

MOD_AUTHZ_USER_LDADD=''

MOD_AUTH_BASIC_LDADD=''

MOD_AUTH_DIGEST_LDADD=''

MOD_AUTOINDEX_LDADD=''

MOD_BUCKETEER_LDADD=''

MOD_CACHE_LDADD=''

MOD_CASE_FILTER_IN_LDADD=''

MOD_CASE_FILTER_LDADD=''

MOD_CERN_META_LDADD=''

MOD_CGID_LDADD=''

MOD_CGI_LDADD=''

MOD_CHARSET_LITE_LDADD=''

MOD_DAV_FS_LDADD=''

MOD_DAV_LDADD=''

MOD_DAV_LOCK_LDADD=''

MOD_DBD_LDADD=''

MOD_DEFLATE_LDADD=''

MOD_DIR_LDADD=''

MOD_DISK_CACHE_LDADD=''

MOD_DUMPIO_LDADD=''

MOD_ECHO_LDADD=''

MOD_ENV_LDADD=''

MOD_EXAMPLE_LDADD=''

MOD_EXPIRES_LDADD=''

MOD_EXT_FILTER_LDADD=''

MOD_FILE_CACHE_LDADD=''

MOD_FILTER_LDADD=''

MOD_HEADERS_LDADD=''

MOD_HTTP_LDADD=''

MOD_IDENT_LDADD=''

MOD_IMAGEMAP_LDADD=''

MOD_INCLUDE_LDADD=''

MOD_INFO_LDADD=''

MOD_ISAPI_LDADD=''

MOD_LDAP_LDADD=''

MOD_LOGIO_LDADD=''

MOD_LOG_CONFIG_LDADD=''

MOD_LOG_FORENSIC_LDADD=''

MOD_MEM_CACHE_LDADD=''

MOD_MIME_LDADD=''

MOD_MIME_MAGIC_LDADD=''

MOD_NEGOTIATION_LDADD=''

MOD_OPTIONAL_FN_EXPORT_LDADD=''

MOD_OPTIONAL_FN_IMPORT_LDADD=''

MOD_OPTIONAL_HOOK_EXPORT_LDADD=''

MOD_OPTIONAL_HOOK_IMPORT_LDADD=''

MOD_PROXY_AJP_LDADD=''

MOD_PROXY_BALANCER_LDADD=''

MOD_PROXY_CONNECT_LDADD=''

MOD_PROXY_FTP_LDADD=''

MOD_PROXY_HTTP_LDADD=''

MOD_PROXY_LDADD=''

MOD_REWRITE_LDADD=''

MOD_SETENVIF_LDADD=''

MOD_SO_LDADD=''

MOD_SPELING_LDADD=''

MOD_SSL_LDADD=''

MOD_STATUS_LDADD=''

MOD_SUBSTITUTE_LDADD=''

MOD_SUEXEC_LDADD=''

MOD_UNIQUE_ID_LDADD=''

MOD_USERDIR_LDADD=''

MOD_USERTRACK_LDADD=''

MOD_VERSION_LDADD=''

MOD_VHOST_ALIAS_LDADD=''

MPM_LIB=''

MPM_NAME=''

MPM_SUBDIR_NAME=''

NOTEST_CFLAGS=''

NOTEST_CPPFLAGS=''

NOTEST_CXXFLAGS=''

NOTEST_LDFLAGS=''

NOTEST_LIBS=''

OBJEXT=''

OS=''

OS_DIR=''

OS_SPECIFIC_VARS=''

PACKAGE_BUGREPORT=''

PACKAGE_NAME=''

PACKAGE_STRING=''

PACKAGE_TARNAME=''

PACKAGE_VERSION=''

PATH_SEPARATOR=':'

PCRE_CONFIG=''

PICFLAGS=''

PILDFLAGS=''

PKGCONFIG=''

PORT=''

POST_SHARED_CMDS=''

PRE_SHARED_CMDS=''

RANLIB=''

RM=''

RSYNC=''

SHELL='/bin/sh'

SHLIBPATH_VAR='LD_LIBRARY_PATH'

SHLTCFLAGS=''

SH_LDFLAGS=''

SH_LIBS=''

SH_LIBTOOL=''

SSL_LIBS=''

UTIL_LDFLAGS=''

ab_LTFLAGS=''

abs_srcdir=''

ac_ct_CC='i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc'

ap_make_delimiter=''

ap_make_include=''

bindir='${exec_prefix}/bin'

build='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

build_alias=''

build_cpu='i686'

build_os='linux-gnu'

build_vendor='pc'

cgidir='${datadir}/cgi-bin'

checkgid_LTFLAGS=''

datadir='${prefix}'

datarootdir='${prefix}/share'

docdir='${datarootdir}/doc/${PACKAGE}'

dvidir='${docdir}'

errordir='${datadir}/error'

exec_prefix='${prefix}'

exp_bindir='/usr/local/typo3/bin'

exp_cgidir='/usr/local/typo3/cgi-bin'

exp_datadir='/usr/local/typo3'

exp_errordir='/usr/local/typo3/error'

exp_exec_prefix='/usr/local/typo3'

exp_htdocsdir='/usr/local/typo3/htdocs'

exp_iconsdir='/usr/local/typo3/icons'

exp_includedir='/usr/local/typo3/include'

exp_installbuilddir='/usr/local/typo3/build'

exp_libdir='/usr/local/typo3/lib'

exp_libexecdir='/usr/local/typo3/modules'

exp_localstatedir='/usr/local/typo3'

exp_logfiledir='/usr/local/typo3/logs'

exp_mandir='/usr/local/typo3/man'

exp_manualdir='/usr/local/typo3/manual'

exp_proxycachedir='/usr/local/typo3/proxy'

exp_runtimedir='/usr/local/typo3/logs'

exp_sbindir='/usr/local/typo3/bin'

exp_sysconfdir='/usr/local/typo3/conf'

host='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

host_alias=''

host_cpu='i686'

host_os='linux-gnu'

host_vendor='pc'

htcacheclean_LTFLAGS=''

htdbm_LTFLAGS=''

htdigest_LTFLAGS=''

htdocsdir='${datadir}/htdocs'

htmldir='${docdir}'

htpasswd_LTFLAGS=''

httxt2dbm_LTFLAGS=''

iconsdir='${datadir}/icons'

includedir='${prefix}/include'

infodir='${datarootdir}/info'

installbuilddir='${datadir}/build'

libdir='${exec_prefix}/lib'

libexecdir='${exec_prefix}/modules'

localedir='${datarootdir}/locale'

localstatedir='${prefix}'

logfiledir='${localstatedir}/logs'

logresolve_LTFLAGS=''

mandir='${prefix}/man'

manualdir='${datadir}/manual'

nonssl_listen_stmt_1=''

nonssl_listen_stmt_2=''

oldincludedir='/usr/include'

other_targets=''

pdfdir='${docdir}'

perlbin=''

prefix='/usr/local/typo3'

progname=''

program_transform_name='s,x,x,'

proxycachedir='${localstatedir}/proxy'

psdir='${docdir}'

rel_bindir='bin'

rel_cgidir='cgi-bin'

rel_datadir=''

rel_errordir='error'

rel_exec_prefix=''

rel_htdocsdir='htdocs'

rel_iconsdir='icons'

rel_includedir='include'

rel_installbuilddir='build'

rel_libdir='lib'

rel_libexecdir='modules'

rel_localstatedir=''

rel_logfiledir='logs'

rel_mandir='man'

rel_manualdir='manual'

rel_proxycachedir='proxy'

rel_runtimedir='logs'

rel_sbindir='bin'

rel_sysconfdir='conf'

rotatelogs_LTFLAGS=''

runtimedir='${localstatedir}/logs'

sbindir='${exec_prefix}/bin'

shared_build=''

sharedstatedir='${prefix}/com'

sysconfdir='${prefix}/conf'

target='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

target_alias=''

target_cpu='i686'

target_os='linux-gnu'

target_vendor='pc'

## ----------- ##

## confdefs.h. ##

## ----------- ##

#define PACKAGE_NAME ""

#define PACKAGE_TARNAME ""

#define PACKAGE_VERSION ""

#define PACKAGE_STRING ""

#define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT ""

configure: exit 77

```

Vielen Dank!

LG

Bart

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi  BartMarley,

also ich würde eigentlich nach der Anleitung auf typo3.org vorgehen.

Das verweist zwar "nur" auf einen bugs.gentoo.org-Thread aber verhilft dir vielleicht weiter wie du das richtig installieren kannst. Ob das mittlerweile schon veraltet ist kann ich nicht sagen.

Mich wundert ja immer noch wie du eix überredet hast dir ein typo3-Ebuild anzuzeigen. Denn laut www.gentoo-portage.com befindet sich typo3 nicht im portage Tree.

Jedenfalls weist der eben von mir aufgeführte Thread auf ein Howto.. das einiges erklärt bzw. auf entsprächende Abhängigkeiten oder bugs.gentoo.org-Threads die dir bestimmt weiterhelfen können.

Augen auf und viel Erfolg!

----------

## misterjack

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wo hast du die Ebuilds her?

 

 *BartMarley wrote:*   

> 
> 
> die ebuilds habe ich aus portage

 

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Denn laut www.gentoo-portage.com befindet sich typo3 nicht im portage Tree.

 

Ich fühl mich irgendwie verascht. RTFM und STFW oder so!

----------

## ChrisJumper

Nunja.. mir geht es viel zu oft so das ich unbedingt, am besten gestern etwas zum laufen bringen muss und stehe viel zu nah vor der Lösung (so das man alles Unschaf sieht). Dann ist ein Tipser von jemandem weiter Hinten immer hilfreich.

----------

## Eulalia

Hallo BartMarley,

die Typo3-Versionen im Portage-Tree brauchst du doch nicht, die sind auch total veraltet. Aktuell ist doch jetzt 4.1.6.

Sofern du den Apache-Server, PHP und MySql installiert hast, brauchst du doch nur bei typo3.org das dummy- und das source-package downloaden, auspacken und fertig!

Hier ist beispielsweise eine Installationsanleitung.

Viel Spaß,

Eulalia

----------

